# Crystal Reports-Default # of copies



## kgallo (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm trying to develop a Crystal document with multiple copies. Can anyone tell me an easy way to default the number of copies (and to "condition" the number of copies by user)? I have some users that will need 2 copies and others that need 4.


----------

